# Hypothyroidism and whole body chronic muscle tension/injury



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

I have a history of back problems. Surgery for a herniated disk at 23 ( I turn 40 next month). In the past 10 years or so I've had recurrent hip, back, shoulder, and neck issues. I was initially told I had upper and lower cross syndrome mostly due to my back surgery. A few days ago I woke up with excruciating nerve pain in my shoulder/upper back and running down my arm. I have lost strength in my arm and hand and my fingers are tingly. I thought it might have to do with increased activity especially yoga. I had cut down on cardio recently because it was creating more fatigue and brain fog so I decided to just keep up with the yoga...After seeing three massage therapists and a chiropractor I'm wondering...

So, the last massage therapist I saw was amazing! He did a 90 minute Neuromuscular Therapy session. He told me some interesting things. He said he didn't think I "did" anything to cause this to happen. He reported that during my massage he noticed what he called 'decades" of lesion buildup all over my muscles. He told me I have lost tone due to these lesions and that my joints are messed up. This is true throughout my hamstrings and calves as well as helps and neck and pecs and shoulders and the list goes on...

I know I've read about muscle stiffness in shoulders and hips due to hypo but does my situation sound like it might be due to this? He mentioned that I should get my adrenals checked which I plan to do. I'm just wondering if anyone else has had such excessive and extensive issues with muscular tension and injury.

Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Interesting - I have never heard anything like this before.

I had alot of muscular pain while taking Tapazole and subsequent being hypo for at least 4 years.

I feel that i tend to have more muscle pain than the average person , but I am extremely active, especially in my yard and doing home improvement projects.

How long have you been diagnosed hypothyroid?


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

When I'm without fatigue or injury I'm pretty active too. I've had muscle tension like this for a long time. I was only diagnosed about 2 months ago but think I've had symptoms for about 7 years. Back then no one would treat me.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I find I have more muscle tension if my thyroid labs get a bit higher than they should be. Muscles lock up. I had more widespread pain while hypo.


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you. I'll ask my endo about it. It makes sense of the myriad issues I've had with my body for the last decade. I've been in pain so much that it started to just feel normal but it's becoming too much!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Your FREE T3 is very low which could be contributing to your muscle pain. Also, try going gluten-free because if you are intolerant, that could be triggering the inflammation process.

And, when was your last ultra-sound of your thyroid? Those antibodies are high.


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks, Andros. I have only met with my Endo once so far so no ultra sound. I doubt he'll do one. I go for my follow up at the end of this month so I can see where my labs are then. I've been tested for gluten intolerance and nothing came up.

I guess I was just curious to see if these could potentially be symptoms of the Hypo. Trying to put pieces together. I've been told for a number of years by PTs, Chiros, and Massage therapists that I carry a ridiculous amount of tension throughout my body. I once had a massage therapist tell me that I have tension "on a cellular level" and I had no idea what that meant! I've been told to meditate and do yoga etc. Well, I TEACH meditation! I do yoga! Nothing seems to help! If it's a hormone thing then it gives me some direction to go to and it would help explain why I haven't been able to get a leg up on this!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab
cancer TPO and thryoglobulin Ab
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

The body does not heal w/o sufficient FREE T3; I hope you agree and find a doctor who will do something about and also order an ultra-sound. Cancer needs to be ruled out or in as the case may be.


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you, Andros. I'm on Liothyronine. My Endo is a firm believer in T3 treatment. I've only gone in once as my dx is new. As I do more and more research I think this is an adrenal issue and I'm not ruling out Cushing's Syndrome as I just read the symptoms of that and I meet most of them. I will be armed when I meet with him. He also sees my father who has adrenal issues and had his pituitary removed. I trust my Endo. I'm sure he'll up my dose of the Lio when we get the labs back. I'm also going to inquire about the extended release version.


----------

